# Joseph Bell Memorial



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can I draw your attention to this? The book is very interesting and I hope to attend the event.

http://josephbellengineer.wordpress...-for-joseph-bell-farlam-memorial/#comment-724

http://josephbellengineer.wordpress.com/


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Now being covered on local TV - I'm not sure about "Floundering" rather than "Foundering" but nice to see a Craftsman at work - http://www.itv.com/news/border/update/2014-03-28/remembering-joseph-bell/

pdf of the book now available http://josephbellengineer.wordpress...-of-tarn-to-titanic-biography-of-joseph-bell/


----------

